# Google to Warn Possible Victims of State-Sponsored Spying



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

In a blog post published Tuesday, the company said that for a subset of users who the company believes may be the target of state-sponsored attacks, they would be providing a message, in black type on a pink background, that will appear at the top of the users account page.

More


----------

